# Queenstown, MD - ID:22 Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12576699

Queen Anne's Co AS, Shadow, 4 yrs, blk male, UTD, likes kids/dogs/cats, well mannered

Labeled a Belgian is a Black GSD








[/img]


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

Oh, I love the solid blacks! Have you sent information about this one to Debbie yet?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

Will do. SOunds so great am hoping he gets adopted.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

I, or a friend, can pull if a rescue wants and start him on transport.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

I wonder if this dog would be a good match for your friend? His application has been processed and we are actively looking for a dog that will meet his needs.

Lea


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

I think he is looking at Deiter, but I did send him this thread.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

Shadow is still listed


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

i've put out a plea for a foster


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

thank you Lea for stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

I can't wait to get my hands on this handsome fellow!


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

Good news and bad news, Shadow was adopted today by a wonderful family. Bad news is that he will miss out on all the loving and special food that Lea would of given him


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Queenstown, MD - Shadow Blk M Likes Everyone*

How wonderful for Shadow!

OK Deb, bring on your next one!


----------

